# New 2 da forum.



## Mengertron (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey, excited to be here.

Just getting back into Archery, I used fling target Recurve way back in jr high, its been soooo long everything is so new and diffrent. I'm excited to be back, and I would love to try some of the new-age compound bows.

So many cool things to check out and find out. I've been gorging myself with all the new info and companies and such.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Clifton89 (Dec 22, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

Welcome back to the sport and welcome to the AT campfire!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## blazeAR (Dec 26, 2010)

Welcome, couldn't help noticing but looks like a little pidgeon in your greeting. Hawaii?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Mengertron.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*






*FREE SHIPPING!!! *from now until Feb. 14, 2011

Visit www.BowArmory.com for more details !!! Some Restrictions do Apply !!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Lonnie_C (Aug 27, 2002)

Welcome back and welcome to Archery Talk. I have some tips on my blog listed below under the category, "Archery Tips" that you may find useful as well. Let me know if I can be of any help. All the best, Lonnie


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to AT :welcome:


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------

